# Help



## soapfan1974 (Sep 2, 2015)

I live in the UK and I'm having problems finding 91% Isopropyl rubbing alcohol, where do people buy it in the the UK or is it called something else here thank you


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 2, 2015)

Soapfan- one of our members, Sonya, is a fellow Brit and she buys hers here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252007814784?rmvSB=true


IrishLass


----------



## soapfan1974 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you

Just ordered it can't wait for it to come first time making soap so excited


----------



## TasteTheRainbow (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm also in the UK and buying a start up kit for my daughter. I have found out that you need to have a licence to buy / store / use denatured alcohol hence why it's so hard to find for sale. Soap kitchen say they stock it but will only sell it you if you have the licence.


----------

